
What's wrong with CRUD - goloroden
https://www.thenativeweb.io/blog/2017-10-25-09-46-ddd-and-co-part-1-whats-wrong-with-crud/
======
hyeomans
Really good write-up. I haven't finished all the parts of the article but I
like it. I will definitely will try to build something with wolkenkit

~~~
goloroden
Thanks a lot for your very nice feedback :-)

